# Joe and Diya!



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

I took a few pics of Joe and Diya today while they were eating and scratching. 
The brightly colored one is Joe, my first male tiel and the other is Diya, my female tiel.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

They are absolutely darling!


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're gorgeous!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are sweet little lovies! X x


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Aw, they're gorgeous! I love the preening photo


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

They look like they are enjoying a wonderful birdie picnic...how sweet they are!


----------

